# sale, 10acre organic farmstead near Decatur IL



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

*Central IL, Oreana IL (first town north of Decatur)* 
10 acre organic homestead 2 story 3BR cottage house, 1.5 bath and attached apartment (mother in law) has kitchen, living room, 1 bedroom, 1 bath with walk-in tub, washer/dryer, a walk in closet with it's own entrance. (see pics). 3 outbuildings 
Walkout basement has Kitchen area, concrete storm area.
barn with garage area, 
machine shed and 
earthbermed greenhouse with lots of space (see pics)
Deep well with water system with reverse osmosis.
I will be putting on market with local real estate agent by this Friday for $375,000 I will ask now $350,000 but still using real estate agent.

Wind turbine (Bergey) and solar panel with 8 new batteries, professionally installed. Worked great when ice storm knocked out power for 2 weeks. Everyone else had to move, it took a day to figure out the power was out. 

3/4 acre pond designed by Soil and Water Conservation Dept. and stocked with Redear, Crappie and Black Bass . 
Chemical free farm. we planted 500 asparagus plants. 
planted 20 fruit trees, blackberries and raspberries
Mature walnut trees were already here.

extras-- we had the waterway professionally dredge and we have to keep it clean and we have so much topsoil runoff available you could probably sell it.
Private area, no one close but the neighbors down the road and they are FANTASTIC. The area is very safe, 0% crime rate. You can shoot your guns off the back porch. You can ride your 4 wheelers or bikes on trails. 
A dogs heaven. It's very peaceful here.
The school district is very good, Oreana-Argenta schools. 
My agents name is Sandy Dotson with Brinkoetter 217-433-5550.
I will use a realtor no matter what. I would really like a homesteader here, it's a perfect setup. 
I'm posting some pics you can request more.
5584 Kirby RD.
Oreana IL 62554 
Thanks for looking


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Gosh, if I was at the point in life to...I would snap this up..


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

Regarding the property
I forgot to say there is a wildlife living fence around most of the 10 acres, of wild plum, viburnum and silky dogwood obtained from the Dept. of Natural Resources. 
TGale


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why the sale?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

What is the white stuff on the ground in the third and fourth pictures?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ground Insulation !


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

the white stuff is snow 
I took the photo last winter lol

and I'm selling because I was laid off from my job and I'm doing a life change


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice looking place, sorry you have a life change, but we all go through them !!


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

this is still for sale and I've come down ALOT. Somebody please inquire. look at it on Zillow. I have an offer and they won't appreciate it like some one on this site.
5584 Kirby RD. Oreana IL


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

I will miss this property soo much. it's so calm and peaceful here. I have the best neighbors. My mower crashed and 2 neighbors came with their mowers. I told them I ordered a new one but they wouldn't quit. We fix things for each other, we loan things. I love it. 
I love the privacy. It's still so close to town but feels like it's miles away in it's own island. I have agriculture all around me so no house will ever be built. The taxes are low because it's zoned agriculture. 10 acres is the magic number any less and it can't be zoned agriculture. There is no inspections for 10 acres or no inspection fees. Only the water because it's federal. We had to have the water inspected and ok'ed when we built the mother in law home.
I built a mother in law home attached to the house. This is the PERFECT sit up for a relative to live with you. I swear when she goes home she might as well be down the road. It is so calm over there. I have gone over there when we had a party to get away, wow it was so peaceful, like I was in another world.
I can shoot my guns off the deck of my back porch into my pond. I have so much privacy. The owners before built a deck so they could hunt ducks. Imagine that from your porch. 
We have a underground greenhouse that I built and designed. I call it a very big walk in "cold frame". I have had chicken's in there and they loved it. It's good for the plants and the chickens. I haven't used it much but it has so much possibility. Bare floor and well built building.
I have planted 500 asparagus plants. I have picked it somewhat less than most ,so it will last a very long time. My friends say it is the best asparagus they have ever eaten.
I've also planted red & green apples and peach trees.
My favorite parts of living here is the privacy, IT IS SOO PEACEFUL here. my dogs love it, no chemicals, my fantastic neighbors (it takes a few years but they come around).
I love the fact I can have energy from the wind and solar. I don't really understand it but it sure did save us from moving during the ice storm. To be honest, the solar is no problem, the wind is some maintence, it has been hit by lightening. They say if you have no wind there is sun or vice versa, so having both is the best system for energy. During the big ice storm we were able to stay at home when every one else had to go somewhere else. 
I've been honest as I can be. Someone is going to get a beautiful piece of property. I hate to leave it but I have love being here.


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

I forgot to say I lowered the price to $260,000, mention the homesteaders site and I will throw in the Bobcat S220 and my John Deere Z930R Commercial Ztrak that I bought may 2015.
This is a heck of a deal just for Kirby and I really would like a homesteader here.


----------



## jimhunsicker (Jan 14, 2016)

Just saying, 
Thank you T for all the work you have done, and sorry for you having to move. My son bought the property. My wife and I have claimed in-law quarters on visiting basis.
We are just working into the homesteader category. City folks from Decatur, wanting to be country.
Yes, guns, sorta preppers, cant wait to be there. Moving this weekend.
There is so much I would like to discuss with you... the history and all.
Wish you the best in your new life change.
Jim Charley


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well come to the homestead life.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Boy, that is a beautiful place! I hope it didn't just now sell. 

LuLu


----------

